# Getting drum tracks into audacity



## madhacker (Feb 9, 2010)

does anyone know how to get programmed drum tracks from, just for an example, drumkit for hell into audacity?


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm not sure if drumkit from hell, a VST extension of EZdrummer, can open up in Audacity itself... I could be wrong... IMO check out Reaper instead  REAPER | Download


----------



## jymellis (Feb 16, 2010)

top of the tab. click project, from the drop down menu, click import audio,raw,project, or whatever it is you want to bring into audacity


----------

